
Ask HN: How to stay secure on the web? - jmstfv
Is it possible to avoid surveillance? (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13810015)
======
mattbgates
It could probably be done.. using Linux or something that cannot easily get a
virus, a fake name, fake information, a non-permanent email address, a browser
like Tor, a proxy to hide your IP address, etc. I'm sure less than 1% of all
Internet users actually go through these extremes, but I'd be willing to bet
there is a person out there who is so paranoid and has done this. You wouldn't
be able to shop online in order to not reveal any information at all.

------
tbirrell
No, not really

